# Argumente gegen die Tierrechtsbewegung (PETA & co.)



## Kolja Kreder (14. Oktober 2018)

Ich möchte euch auf einen Artikel aufmerksam machen, der sich mit den philosophischen Grundlagen der Tierrechtsbewegung beschäftigt und Argumente auflistet, weshalb Tiere dem Menschen enben nicht rechtlich gleichgestellt werden können.

https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/info...u3Wp0lzDBJ1_Ji21ERm6lOjQaAsHwKCFzu1d4jdj-G0qg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Oktober 2018)

Wenn es um die Sache geht und im Vordergrund steht, möglichst viele Angler gut zu informieren,  kann man den Artikel auch hier einstellen, auch als Kopie.

Edit Kolja,  ich würde mich freuen, den Beitrag hier zu finden, es steht viel gutes darin, aber ich würde auch ein zwei Punkte gern mit dir diskutieren. Da reicht mir eine Kommentarfunktion nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Oktober 2018)

Blablabla.......
Warum sollte er?
Kopierst du Artikel von fremden Seiten einfach hier rein?


Interessanter Artikel, Kolja!


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Oktober 2018)

Recht haste


----------



## hanzz (14. Oktober 2018)

Danke Kolja.
Sehr verständlich und interessant geschrieben.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. Oktober 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn es um die Sache geht und im Vordergrund steht, möglichst viele Angler gut zu informieren,  kann man den Artikel auch hier einstellen, auch als Kopie.


Ich habe den Artikel ja explizit für das Netzwerk Angeln geschrieben. Ich war aber der Meinung, dass er auch hier Leser interessiert. Meine Artikel sind in der Regel sachlich. Lediglich für meine Glossen würde ich da nicht die Hand für ins feuer legen. Das liegt aber in der Natur der Sache. 

Ein wichtiges Ziel, dass ich mit meinen Artikeln verfolge, ist es gerade komplizierte oder schwierige Themen so zu erklären, dass sie für jedermann verständlich sind. Dies ist bei juristischen, wie bei philosophischen Fragen nicht immer einfach. Neben meiner juristischen Tätigkeit, beschäftige ich mich schon sehr lange mit der Philosophie. Die Philosophie wird von vielen als etwas abgehoben empfunden. Mit dem Artikel wollte ich auch zeigen, dass Philosophie ganz praktische Auswirkungen hat und dass man sich für sie durchaus begeistern kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Oktober 2018)

Kolja, es gibt mittlerweile mehrere Nachweise zu uneigennützigem Verhalten bei Tieren,  oder auch selbstloses Verhalten und auch  konnte Nachgewiesen werden, das beispielsweise Rinder den Verlust von Artgenossen aus der Herde registrieren und körperliche Reaktionen zeigen, die denen vergleichbar sind, wie Menschen sie haben, die trauern.

In sofern hätte ich mich auf Fische beschränkt,  so ist man nicht widerlegbar  und die Unterschiede sind deutlicher. Und letztenendes geht es ja darum und nicht um Säuger oder Vögel.

Die philosophische Herangehensweise ist für mich was die Theorie betrifft zumindest so weit weg, wie meine Oberstufenzeit.


----------



## fishhawk (14. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

danke für dein ausführliche Darstellung Kolja.

Für Angler klingt das das schon logisch und nachvollziehbar.

Aber ob man bei Tierrechtlern mit Logik weiterkommt???

Bei den meisten scheinen mir Emotionen deutlich wichtiger zu sein als rationales Denken.


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Oktober 2018)

Rationales Denken findet mit Sicherheit statt - zumindest in Richtung Kohle abschöpfen ohne dafür Malochen gehen zu müssen. 

So ist der Markt halt - man muss eine Nische entdecken, einen Bedarf bei der Kundschaft generieren und die Werbetrommel rühren...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. Oktober 2018)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für dein ausführliche Darstellung Kolja.
> 
> ...


Ich werde mit meinem Artikel keinen Tierrechtler überzeugen. Das war auch nicht, was ich wollte. Mir ging es darum, Anglern Argumente an die Hand zu geben und einen moralphilosophischen Hintergrund zu vermittel, der es ihnen ermöglicht, auf Fragen von Passanten oder Leuten mit Halbwissen zu antworten. Daneben ging es mir auch darum zu zeigen, dass Philosophie nichts abgehobenes, sondern etwas alltägliches ist. Oder um es auch noch einmal überspitzt auf den Punkt zu bringen: Philosophie ist die Kunst des Denkens, sonst nichts.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich mehr Leute mit der Philosophie beschäftigen würden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Oktober 2018)

Wenn ein Tier sich altruistisch verhält, dabei aber unterscheidet, ob es sich um Familienmitglied handelt, oder um ein Individuum, mit dem es regelmäßig den Schlafplatz teilt, oder eben ein nicht bekanntes Individuum, dann finde ich es schwierig, diesem Tier ein Bewusstsein abzusprechen.

Neben der Philosophie wäre auch Erziehungswissenschaften ein empfehlenswertes Fach. Dann lernt man nicht nur die logische Auseinandersetzung mit Texten, sondern bekommt auch eine Ahnung  warum Menschen diese oder jene Verhaltensweise zeigen.

Aber zurück zum Thema. Derjenige, der bereit ist dem wackeren Anglern zu lauschen, wenn sie über ein Thema philosophieren, welches sie kaum verstehen, wird sie vermutlich entlarven und ihre Argumentation zumindest einer peinlichen Befragung unterziehen. Aber das Gros der potentiellen Zuhörer wird ihn wohl für etwas verwirrt halten und sich abwenden.

Es ist schwierig den Gefühlen eine Argumentation entgegen zu setzen, aber wenn  man schon nicht damit sticht, dass die neuronalen Strukturen bei fischen primitiver sind und somit ein vergleichweises schmerzemfinden nicht zu erwarten ist, dann habe ich größte Zweifel,  das man so zum Ziel kommt.


----------



## Minimax (15. Oktober 2018)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich möchte euch auf einen Artikel aufmerksam machen, der sich mit den philosophischen Grundlagen der Tierrechtsbewegung beschäftigt und Argumente auflistet, weshalb Tiere dem Menschen enben nicht rechtlich gleichgestellt werden können.



Lieber Kolja,
danke für den Hinweis auf Deinen sehr informativen Artikel. Besonders gut finde ich die Argumenteliste am Ende, damit ist man in Diskussionen mit den meisten Menschen
schon gut gewappnet- Das man die Fanatiker nzw. neutraler die Gegenseite nicht erreichen kann ist ohnehin klar.
Übrigens ist es glaube ich garnicht so nötig Deine immer sehr interessanten Ausarbeitungen aufzuwitzeln- ich finde sie in Deinem üblichen klaren Duktus spannend und verständlich genug, aber das ist lediglich eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.
Jedenfalls vielen Dank für den guten Artikel, mach weiter so,
herzliche Grüße,
Minimax


----------



## Fruehling (18. Oktober 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Kolja, es gibt mittlerweile mehrere Nachweise zu uneigennützigem Verhalten bei Tieren,  oder auch selbstloses Verhalten und auch  konnte Nachgewiesen werden, das beispielsweise Rinder den Verlust von Artgenossen aus der Herde registrieren und körperliche Reaktionen zeigen, die denen vergleichbar sind, wie Menschen sie haben, die trauern....



In der Tat ist es schon fast als tragisch zu bezeichnen, daß jemandem wie Kolja ganz offensichtlich der Studiengang eines Biologen oder Verhaltensforschers versperrt blieb.

Ableitungen, daß es gewissermaßen zu einem Gewohnheitsrecht des Menschen wurde Tiere zu essen, weil es schließlich schon vor der Ausbildung von Moral so gehandhabt wurde, sind schlicht falsch, unnötig und auch auf kaum eine andere, prähistorische/fragwürdige Verhaltensweise umzulegen.

Beispiele dafür, wie sich neuzeitliche Philosophen, Rechtswissenschaftler und Verhaltensforscher dieser Thematik nähern, gibt es u.a. hier, hier, hier und hier.

Spannt man den Bogen weiter, darf sicher an die heiligen Ratten und unantastbaren Kühe der Hindus erinnert werden. 

PS: Der Weichenstellerfall, den der deutsche Rechtsphilosoph Hans Welzel bereits vor 70 Jahren (allerdings ohne Anleihen beim FCB!) erdachte, ereignete sich nur im Lehrbuch und nicht auf der Eisenbahn. Das Problem erörtert die Jurisprudenz seit 100 Jahren; die schöne Weltliteratur ein paar Jahrhunderte länger (Lesetipp: Friedrich Schiller, Über den Grund des Vergnügens an tragischen Gegenständen, 1792).


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. Oktober 2018)

Fruehling schrieb:


> In der Tat ist es schon fast als tragisch zu bezeichnen, daß jemandem wie Kolja ganz offensichtlich der Studiengang eines Biologen oder Verhaltensforschers versperrt blieb.
> 
> Ableitungen, daß es gewissermaßen zu einem Gewohnheitsrecht des Menschen wurde Tiere zu essen, weil es schließlich schon vor der Ausbildung von Moral so gehandhabt wurde, sind schlicht falsch, unnötig und auch auf kaum eine andere, prähistorische/fragwürdige Verhaltensweise umzulegen.
> 
> ...



Für die allermeisten Tierarten ist unbestritten, dass sie keine Vorstellung von der Endlichkeit ihres Lebens haben. Fehlt es aber an dieser, ist der Tod des Tieres anders zu bewerten, als der Tod eines Menschen. Precht liefert hierzu im Gespräch mit Spaemann (



) das Bild vom uns überlegenen Außerirdischen, der Menschenfleisch isst und dass gegenüber dem Menschen damit begründet, sie, die Außerirdischen seien dem Menschen doch kulturell und verstandesmäßig weit überlegen und außerdem Schmecken die Menschen so gut. 

Dieses Beispiel hing bei genauerer Betrachtung an allen Ecken und Enden. Vor allem liefert es kein Argument. Mir ist keine Studie eines Biologen/ Verhaltesforscher bekannt, die erweist, dass wir Menschen mit (anderen) Tieren auf gleicher Ebene moralisch interagieren können. Anders in dem Beispiel der Außerirdischen, die in Prechts Beispiel nicht nur mit dem Menschen interagieren, sondern sich auch bewusst sind, dass der Mensch ein moralisch handelndes Subjekt ist. Tiere hingegen sind keine moralischen Subjekte, sondern können nur Objekte unserer Fürsorge sein. Dies habe ich dargestellt. Auch Precht liefert damit für seine These keinen schlüssigen Nachweis. 

Das Primaten unter den Tieren möglicher Weise noch eine Sonderstellung haben, möchte ich gar nicht in Zweifel ziehen. 

Das der Mensch bereist vor der Ausbildung der Moral bereits Tiere (zu Nahrungszwecken) nutzte ist allgemeiner Konsens. Die Ausbildung der Moral wird auf etwa 20.000 - 100.000 Jahren taxiert. Tiere nutzte aber bereits der Homo erectus, der bereits 1,3 - 1,8 Millionen Jahre vor unserer Zeit lebte. Ohne den Verzehr von Fleisch hätte sich der Verstand des Menschen gar nicht so entwickeln können, wie es der Fall ist. Auch das ist allgemeine Lehrmeinung. Daher überzeugt mich dein Einwand nicht. 

Was jetzt Heilige Kühe der Hindus mit einer Betrachtung zu tun haben, die Moral ja gerade nicht religös erklärt ist mir nicht klar. 

Interessanter fände ich es, woraus du die Berechtigung des Menschen erklärst Fleisch essen zu dürfen. Immerhin angelst du ja.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Oktober 2018)

Ich finde es nicht sinnvoll den Begriff Moral(philosophisch) mit dem Begriff Moral(umgangssprachlich) miteinander zu vermischen und fördert nicht das Verständnis des Stoffes.

Ich wage entgegen der zu lesenden Begeisterung, das die Zahl derer, die bereit waren deine Ausführung bis zur letzten Zeile zu lesen, sehr gering war.

Die Zahl derer, die dir dabei folgen konnten noch erheblich geringer und die Zahl derer, die darauf aufbauend eine schlüssige Argumentation abliefern im kleinen einstelligen Prozentsatz derer, die es bis zum Schluss gelesen haben.

Ich fand den juristischen Part deutlich am Besten.

Das Grundproblem ist aber ein anderes. Deine Philosophische Betrachtung des Moralbegriffes ist entkoppelt von dem Moralgedanken der Tierrechtsleute. Die haben in ihrer Gesellschaft eben ihre moralischen Vorstellungen entwickelt, und benutzen den Moralbegriff aus dieser Position.

Fataler weise,dürfte deren Moralbegriff dem allgemeinen Verständnis von Moral auch noch näher sein, was sicher nicht dazu beiträgt verstanden zu werden.

Es ist ein wenig so, als würdest du einem von der Zivilisation unberührtem Ureinwohner die Vorteile einer schweizer Uhr und ihrer Genauigkeit nahe legen, dabei richtet er sein Zeitempfinden nach dem Sonnenstand.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. Oktober 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht sinnvoll den Begriff Moral(philosophisch) mit dem Begriff Moral(umgangssprachlich) miteinander zu vermischen und fördert nicht das Verständnis des Stoffes.
> 
> Ich wage entgegen der zu lesenden Begeisterung, das die Zahl derer, die bereit waren deine Ausführung bis zur letzten Zeile zu lesen, sehr gering war.
> 
> ...


Es ist aus meiner Sicht nicht sinnvoll Moral in philosophisch und umganssprachlich zu trennen. Die beste moral-philosophische Theorie nützt nichts, wenn sie völlig am intuitiven Moralvorstellung der Allgemeinheit vorbeigeht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Kolja, 
während die Philosophie Religionen kritisch analysiert, hat die Religion natürlich einen immensen Einfluss auf den Wertekanon einer Gesellschaft und damit auch auf die Moralvorstellungen dieser.

In sofern ist der Verweis auf den Hinduismus, bei einer Vermengung der Moralbegriffe durchaus berechtigt.


----------



## angler1996 (18. Oktober 2018)

naja, eigentlich wollte ich nicht mehr.
Ich finde Kolja's Artikel gut und äußerst hilfreich, es gibt nicht allzu Viele, die sich der Mühe unterziehen, eigentlich schwer verdauliche Themen in allgemeinverständliches Deutsch zu pressen. Wer was dazu beitragen kann, sollte seine ihm gegebenen Möglichkeiten dazu nutzen.
Dass Kolja's Moralposition von denen der Tierrechtler entkoppelt ist, finde ich höchstgradig beruhigend, sonst hätte ich den Artikel auch nicht eines Kommentares wert gehalten.
Wenns keiner hinschreibt, dass der Moralbegriff dieser Truppen fragwürdig ist , bekommt es auch keiner mit

Die Ableitung- wer wieviel versteht , naja....., die hätte ich mir gern geschenkt

So, nun wieder zurück in die Ruhe;-))) sonst schimpft mein Dr. mit mir


----------



## Fruehling (18. Oktober 2018)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> ...Das der Mensch bereist vor der Ausbildung der Moral bereits Tiere (zu Nahrungszwecken) nutzte ist allgemeiner Konsens. Die Ausbildung der Moral wird auf etwa 20.000 - 100.000 Jahren taxiert. Tiere nutzte aber bereits der Homo erectus, der bereits 1,3 - 1,8 Millionen Jahre vor unserer Zeit lebte. Ohne den Verzehr von Fleisch hätte sich der Verstand des Menschen gar nicht so entwickeln können, wie es der Fall ist. Auch das ist allgemeine Lehrmeinung. Daher überzeugt mich dein Einwand nicht...



Völlig unbestritten. Mir ging es bei meinem Einwand um deine Ab- bzw. Herleitung in Form von: Das hat es schon vor der "Erfindung" der Moral gegeben, deshalb ist es danach mindestens ebenso gültig. Lege das doch mal auf andere Bereiche prähistorischer Verhaltensschemata um und Du weißt, was ich meinte.




Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> ...Was jetzt Heilige Kühe der Hindus mit einer Betrachtung zu tun haben, die Moral ja gerade nicht religös erklärt ist mir nicht klar...



Frank schrieb dazu, was dazu erklärend zu schreiben war... 




Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> ...Interessanter fände ich es, woraus du die Berechtigung des Menschen erklärst Fleisch essen zu dürfen. Immerhin angelst du ja....



Die bloße Befähigung es zu tun, weil einem (Menschen) ein neuronaler Vorsprung erwuchs, reicht grundsätzlich als Erklärung. Wie schnell sich dieses Blatt wenden kann, erlebt man spätestens dann, wenn die Errungenschaften dieses Vorsprungs nicht greifbar sind und man einem Wildtier ins Auge schaut, das sich ebenfalls von Fleisch ernährt und eine gewisse Größe erreicht hat.


Zu Prechts Aliens: Er läßt offen, ob menschliche Moralvorstellungen und Ethik wirklich das Zünglein an der Waage sein dürfen, weil wir eben nicht wissen können, inwieweit Tiere über ebensolche Errungenschaften verfügen, die "noch" weit außerhalb menschlichen Bewußtseins liegen. Was hingegen fest stünde, ist die kulturelle und intelektuelle Überlegenheit der Aliens - schließlich wären sie sonst nicht hier.


Kehrtwende zu deinen Argumenten gegen die Argumente der Tierrechtler: Ich habe den leisen Verdacht, daß sie nicht funktionieren werden.

Es reicht zum erfolgreichen Lehren einer Fremdsprache eben nicht aus, diese Sprache zu beherrschen, sondern ebenso zwingend erforderlich sind profunde Kenntnisse der Muttersprache des Schülers. Leider sehe ich hier weit und breit niemanden, der fließend Tierrechtlerisch spricht...


----------



## Minimax (18. Oktober 2018)

Fruehling schrieb:


> [...] Was hingegen fest stünde, ist die* kulturelle* und intelektuelle *Überlegenheit* der Aliens - schließlich wären sie sonst nicht hier [...]



ah-ah-ahah.. technologische Superiorität ist natürlich kein Maßstab zur Bewertung von _Kulturen_ (Die sich ohnehin nicht objektiv gegeneinander bewerten lassen), um noch schnell einen weiteren undefinierbaren Mantelbegriff reinzuschmeissen . Ich meine man denke nur mal an ALF.
herzliches duckundwech,
Minimax


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Oktober 2018)

Das Gute an der Philosophie ist, das man natürlich die Annahmen so wählen kann, das sich damit die Thesen bestätigen lassen.

Als hier auf Kant verwiesen wurde, der das Quälen von Tieren  verurteilte, da Menschen, die Tiere quälen, ja auch nicht zurückschrecken würden Menschen zu quälen, hat es mich beinah zerrissen.

Sowohl in der Geschichte, das Reichstierschutzgesetz erblickte 1933 das Dunkel der Welt, mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen und auch heute werden begeisterter Tiere aus dem Ausland geholt, als..........

Die Tatsache, warum ich Tiere esse liegt  in der Phylogense, man braucht sich nur seine Zähne anzusehen, so man noch welche hat und entdeckt ein Gebiss eines Gemischtköstlers.


----------



## Fruehling (18. Oktober 2018)

Den Gerichtsmedizinern oder Pathologen unter uns reicht der bloße Blick auf die Darmlänge...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Oktober 2018)

Vergiss mir nicht die Anzahl der Mägen


----------



## Uzz (18. Oktober 2018)

Das Subject "Argumente gegen die Tierrechtsbewegung(PETA & co)" ist bischen unpraktisch. Innerhalb der Tierrechtsbewegung wird keinesfalls übereinstimmend argumentiert. Dementsprechend läßt sich keine die ganze Tierrechtsbewegung treffende Gegenargumentation finden.  Vermutlich gibt es auch sinnvoll agierende Orgas in der Tierrechtsbewegung. Vielleicht braucht man gegen die gar keine Agumente sondern findet eher Argumente für sie?  Die Nullnummer Peta ist nur ein spezieller EInzelfall.

In Sachen Peta frage ich mich, wieso deren Unterstützer sich überhaupt trauen irgendetwas zu tun, außer sich möglichst schonend selbst zu entsorgen. Folge ich deren Ziel (siehe 2. Absatz) tatsächlich, darf ich nicht mehr frühmorgens aus dem Bett kriechen und ins Bad gehen. Ich würde ein Massaker an Milben u.ä. Getier anrichten. Lebende Menschen sind unvermeidlich den ganzen Tag als Tierschlächter unterwegs. Das Ziel von Peta "... jedem Tier zu einem besseren Leben zu verhelfen" ist für Menschen nicht realistisch verfolgbar, also vollkommen weltfremd. 

Man kann übrigens durchaus sinnvoll was für Tiere tun/oder und dazu Handlungsempfehlungen oder gar Gesetze produzieren. Dabei sind jedoch immer Grenzen und/oder Einschränkungen *notwendig*. 2 Beispiele: 
* §1 TierSchG mit seinem "nicht ohne vernünftigen Grund"    (da darf ich morgens noch aus dem Bett)
* Verbot, lebende Wirbeltiere als Angelköder zu nehmen, nicht jedoch alle Tiere
Die konkreten Grenzen/Einschränkungen mögen strittig sein und im Lauf der Zeit Änderungen unterliegen. Unstrittig sollte sein, dass solche Grenzen/Einschränkungen zwingend nötig sind. Die Tierwelt ist zu divers, um sinnvoll komplett gleichbehandelt zu werden.


----------



## kati48268 (19. Oktober 2018)

Uzz schrieb:


> Dementsprechend läßt sich keine die ganze Tierrechtsbewegung treffende Gegenargumentation finden.


Bitte beim Autor nachlesen,
das ist auch nicht das Ziel.
Zielpersonen einer Gegenargumentation sind die Normalsterblichen, die Unentschlossenen, diejenigen die Tierschutz von Tierrecht nicht ungterscheiden können, diejenigen die für Sprüche von P€ta & Co empfänglich sind,... 
die von der Tierrechtsbewegung stark beeinflusst werden, 
während von der anderen Seite, also unserer, meist bisher nur prollig bis gar nicht bedient werden.


Uzz schrieb:


> Vermutlich gibt es auch sinnvoll agierende Orgas in der Tierrechtsbewegung.


Nein.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. Oktober 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Das Gute an der Philosophie ist, das man natürlich die Annahmen so wählen kann, das sich damit die Thesen bestätigen lassen.
> 
> Als hier auf Kant verwiesen wurde, der das Quälen von Tieren  verurteilte, da Menschen, die Tiere quälen, ja auch nicht zurückschrecken würden Menschen zu quälen, hat es mich beinah zerrissen.
> 
> ...


Möglicher Weise ist dir aufgefallen, dass ich nicht das Verrohungsargument von Kant erwähnt habe. Kant aufzuführen, war erforderlich, um Regan zu verstehen. Das Verrohungsargument von Kant, halte ich für eher schwach. Unabhängig davon führt es nicht zu einer rechtlichen Gleichstellung von Mensch und Tier. Das Reichstierschutzgesetz ist nicht geeignet die Moralphilosophie von Kant ins wanken zu bringen. Ich persönlich halte Kants Moralphilosophie für einen guten Ausgangspunkt in den meisten Fragen des täglichen Lebens. Sie bedarf aber ab und an eines Korrektivs und hierfür halte ich Schopenhauers pragmatische Mitleidsethik für sehr zielführend.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Oktober 2018)

In einer Zeit, wo immer mehr Menschen Gefühle Argumenten gleich setzen, Kritikern mit Philosophie zu kommen, scheint mir immer noch kein aussichtsreiches Unterfangen zu sein.

Dennoch kann ich deine Begeisterung für Philosophie nachvollziehen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. Oktober 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> In einer Zeit, wo immer mehr Menschen Gefühle Argumenten gleich setzen, Kritikern mit Philosophie zu kommen, scheint mir immer noch kein aussichtsreiches Unterfangen zu sein.
> 
> Dennoch kann ich deine Begeisterung für Philosophie nachvollziehen.


Den Tierrechtlern wird man mit Argumenten nicht beikommen, da sind wir uns einig. Doch die Wenigsten sind Tierrechtler. Es ging mir darum Angler mit "Handwerkszeug" auszurüsten, wenn sie mit Leuten sprechen, die zwar keine eingefleischten Tierrechtler sind, aber deren Argumente Aufgreifen.


----------



## CaptainJoker (25. September 2019)

Interessant. Einiges finde ich durchaus verwertbar. Ich fürchte allerdings, dass es keine Praxistauglichkeit für eine Diskussion, mit Tierrechtsgroupies, am Angelweiher hat.


----------



## fishhawk (25. September 2019)

Hallo,



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Interessanter fände ich es, woraus du die Berechtigung des Menschen erklärst Fleisch essen zu dürfen



Nun mit ist in D keine gesetzliche Regelung bekannt, die das verbietet.

Und wenn es nicht um Recht und Gesetz gehen sollte, dann ggf. analog zu Rechtfertigung des Fleischkonsums eines Grizzlybären?


----------



## CaptainJoker (26. September 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Interessanter fände ich es, woraus du die Berechtigung des Menschen erklärst Fleisch essen zu dürfen.


Menschen sind als Omnivoren konstruiert. Muss man nach mehr Berechtigung suchen?


----------



## Nemo (26. September 2019)

CaptainJoker schrieb:


> Menschen sind als Omnivoren konstruiert. Muss man nach mehr Berechtigung suchen?



Sehe ich auch so. Vor allem ist der gesamte Kreislauf des Lebens so konstruiert, dass man sich gegenseitig auffrisst. Der Mensch steht an der Spitze der Nahrungskette und wird wie andere Spitzenpredatoren entsprechend seltener selbst gefressen. Irgendwann liegt man jedenfalls unter der Erde und dient Pflanzen und Kleingetier als Nahrung. Es ist einfach normal.
Der Anteil des Menschen an der globalen Tierverspeisung dürfte im Übrigen im Gesamtzusammenhang recht gering sein.

Für mehr Tierschutz eintreten und gegen Walfang und Massentierhaltung etc. sein, alles ok. Aber je weiter man das treibt, desto komplizierter wird diese eingebildete höhere Moral. Wo wird überhaupt die Grenze gezogen, welche Tiere man töten bzw. essen darf? Was ist mit Insekten? Die auch nicht? Schön. Wie viele Milliarden Insekten sterben wohl täglich beim Anbau oder der Ernte pflanzlicher Nahrung? Wie viele ihrer Überreste sind noch in den Pflanzenteilen drin, die dann mit reinem Gewissen verspeist werden? Wenn der radikale Tierrechtler den Gedanken wirklich zu Ende bringt, wird ihm auffallen, dass am Ende die einzige echte Lösung darin besteht, sich selbst komplett aus dem Nahrungskreislauf der Natur zu entfernen.

Wenn jetzt einige Menschen der Meinung sind, dass sie keine Tiere essen wollen, dann mögen sie das (nicht) tun. Freie Entscheidung. Aber sie sollen doch bitte die normalen Menschen in Ruhe lassen und ihnen die gleiche Freiheit einräumen, die sie auch für sich selbst fordern.


----------



## CaptainJoker (26. September 2019)

Nemo schrieb:


> sich selbst komplett aus dem Nahrungskreislauf der Natur zu entfernen.


Nach Ingrid Newkirk, der Gründerin von PETA, ist das auch das Ziel, oder wäre wenigstens wünschenswert.


„Ich habe nicht nur kein Interesse daran, Kinder zu haben. Ich bin gegen Kinder. Ein reinrassiges menschliches Baby zu haben ist wie einen reinrassigen Hund zu haben. es ist nichts als Eitelkeit, menschliche Eitelkeit."


„Der Mensch ist gewachsen wie ein Krebs. Wir sind die größte Plage der Welt. “


„Der Besitz von Haustieren ist eine absolut miserable Situation, die durch menschliche Manipulationen verursacht wird.“

Ist sie nicht liebenswert?


----------



## Minimax (26. September 2019)

Ich glaube es bringt nichts, sich nun wieder Seitenweise darüber auf die Schulter zu klopfen, warum Peta suckt. 
Ich finde Kreders Paper gerade deswegen gut, weil er tief, sicherlich tiefer als es notwendig ist ne Brotlady zu verscheuchen, in die Hintergründe eintaucht. Es ist ne 
Erörterung die Lesenswert ist. Denn das Thema ist vielschichtig und komplex. Es ist kein Aktivisten-Abwehrspray, Aber wichtig um den Konflikt zu verstehen. Deshalb ist Kreders Artikel wirklich lesenswert. 
Gute, Schnelle Argumente für den Partyküchentisch, den Raucherbalon mit den törichten Nachbarspaar, oder fürs Ufer mit Studis und Brotladies haben die Bayern als PDF hier abgelegt, und sogar nochmal ne 4 Argumente Zusammenfassung geliefert, sehr nützlich:https://lfvbayern.de/download/argumentationshilfe-peta


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. September 2019)

CaptainJoker schrieb:


> Interessant. Einiges finde ich durchaus verwertbar. Ich fürchte allerdings, dass es keine Praxistauglichkeit für eine Diskussion, mit Tierrechtsgroupies, am Angelweiher hat.


Nein, aber die bekommst du eh nicht überzeugt. Es geht mehr um die, die noch nicht völlig verblendet sind.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. September 2019)

CaptainJoker schrieb:


> Nach Ingrid Newkirk, der Gründerin von PETA, ist das auch das Ziel, oder wäre wenigstens wünschenswert.
> 
> 
> „Ich habe nicht nur kein Interesse daran, Kinder zu haben. Ich bin gegen Kinder. Ein reinrassiges menschliches Baby zu haben ist wie einen reinrassigen Hund zu haben. es ist nichts als Eitelkeit, menschliche Eitelkeit."
> ...


Hast du Quellen zu den Zitaten. Die würde ich gerne noch irgendwie verarbeiten.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. September 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube es bringt nichts, sich nun wieder Seitenweise darüber auf die Schulter zu klopfen, warum Peta suckt.
> Ich finde Kreders Paper gerade deswegen gut, weil er tief, sicherlich tiefer als es notwendig ist ne Brotlady zu verscheuchen, in die Hintergründe eintaucht. Es ist ne
> Erörterung die Lesenswert ist. Denn das Thema ist vielschichtig und komplex. Es ist kein Aktivisten-Abwehrspray, Aber wichtig um den Konflikt zu verstehen. Deshalb ist Kreders Artikel wirklich lesenswert.
> Gute, Schnelle Argumente für den Partyküchentisch, den Raucherbalon mit den törichten Nachbarspaar, oder fürs Ufer mit Studis und Brotladies haben die Bayern als PDF hier abgelegt, und sogar nochmal ne 4 Argumente Zusammenfassung geliefert, sehr nützlich:https://lfvbayern.de/download/argumentationshilfe-peta


Bei dem Artikel ging es mir um zwei Dinge. Ich wollte eine fundierte, philosophische Position zu dem Thema vertreten auf die insbesondere Angler und Jäger verweisen können (und auch gerne in den sozialen Medien verbreiten dürfen), die so geschrieben sein sollte, dass sie für jeden verständlich ist. Als zweites wollte ich zeigen, dass man keine Angst vor philosophischen Themen haben muss. Wenn ich den einen oder anderen dazu anregen kann, sich selber mit Philosophie zu beschäftigen, würde ich mich freuen. Mich hat die Philosophie begeistert, seit dem ich es als Schulfach hatte. Philosophie ist unglaublich nützlich, um sich die Fähigkeit anzueignen, schnell die Essenz eines Textes oder einer Rede zu identifizieren und im Anschluss entweder dafür oder dagegen zu argumentieren. Zudem finde ich sie extrem spannend.


----------



## Nemo (27. September 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube es bringt nichts, sich nun wieder Seitenweise darüber auf die Schulter zu klopfen, warum Peta suckt.
> Ich finde Kreders Paper gerade deswegen gut, weil er tief, sicherlich tiefer als es notwendig ist ne Brotlady zu verscheuchen, in die Hintergründe eintaucht. Es ist ne
> Erörterung die Lesenswert ist. Denn das Thema ist vielschichtig und komplex. Es ist kein Aktivisten-Abwehrspray, Aber wichtig um den Konflikt zu verstehen. Deshalb ist Kreders Artikel wirklich lesenswert.
> Gute, Schnelle Argumente für den Partyküchentisch, den Raucherbalon mit den törichten Nachbarspaar, oder fürs Ufer mit Studis und Brotladies haben die Bayern als PDF hier abgelegt, und sogar nochmal ne 4 Argumente Zusammenfassung geliefert, sehr nützlich:https://lfvbayern.de/download/argumentationshilfe-peta



Ich finde Koljas Artikel auch sehr gut und absolut lesenswert. Als sehr wichtigen Punkt habe ich die Stelle bezüglich der Schein-Empathie gegenüber Tieren wahrgenommen, dass die eigenen Empfindungen in vermeintliche Empfindungen der Tiere hineininterpretiert werden.
Der Mensch neigt einfach zu so was. Nimm einen Kieselstein, mal ihm ein nettes Gesicht auf, gib ihm einen Namen, unterhalte dich kurz mit ihm und dann wirf ihn ins Wasser, damit er ersaufen muss. Und schon hast du Emotionen dabei. Falls du schon zu abgebrüht bist und nichts dabei fühlst, lass ein Kind das machen.

Bei tatsächlichen Diskussionen mit Tierrechtlern würde ich bei den logischen Argumenten bleiben und sie ermutigen, ihre Ideologie dann aber auch konsequent zu Ende zu denken und den Weg in die Wüste zu gehen.


----------



## CaptainJoker (27. September 2019)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Hast du Quellen zu den Zitaten. Die würde ich gerne noch irgendwie verarbeiten.


So eine Art Best-of-Ingrid findet sich z.B. hier:
https://beruhmte-zitate.de/autoren/ingrid-newkirk/

Aus manchen Texten wurden mehrere Zitate gemacht, aber sie sind alle eindeutig zuzuordnen, weil entweder auf diversen PETA-Seiten zu finden oder in der Presse.



Nemo schrieb:


> Bei tatsächlichen Diskussionen mit Tierrechtlern würde ich bei den logischen Argumenten bleiben und sie ermutigen, ihre Ideologie dann aber auch konsequent zu Ende zu denken und den Weg in die Wüste zu gehen.


Der Philosophische Ansatz....es ist gut ihn in der Hinterhand zu haben. In der Praxis versuche ich solche Diskussionen auf die wissenschaftliche Ebene zu ziehen. Da geht der anderen Seite ganz schnell die Luft aus.


----------



## fishhawk (27. September 2019)

Hallo,



Nemo schrieb:


> gegen Walfang



Die älteren Boardies können sich vielleicht noch an die Kampagne "Esst die Wale" erinnern, auch wenn sie mittlerweile von der website verschwunden ist.


----------



## CaptainJoker (27. September 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaube es bringt nichts, sich nun wieder Seitenweise darüber auf die Schulter zu klopfen, warum Peta suckt.


Eigentlich kann man gar nicht genug darüber reden...mit jedem, der es hören will oder auch nicht. Siehe Udo Lindenberg. https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/keine-panik-lindenberg-und-die-peta.347036/

PETA wird reflexhaft unterstützt, weil nur die wenigsten wissen, was dahinter steckt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. September 2019)

CaptainJoker schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann man gar nicht genug darüber reden...mit jedem, der es hören will oder auch nicht. Siehe Udo Lindenberg. https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/keine-panik-lindenberg-und-die-peta.347036/
> 
> PETA wird reflexhaft unterstützt, weil nur die wenigsten wissen, was dahinter steckt.




Hatten wir hier schon:

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/keine-panik-lindenberg-und-die-peta.347036/#comments


----------



## fishhawk (28. September 2019)

Hallo,



CaptainJoker schrieb:


> PETA wird reflexhaft unterstützt, weil nur die wenigsten wissen, was dahinter steckt.



Deshalb finde ich es gut, wenn über die Widersprüchlichkeiten und Machenschaften  berichtet wird.

Aber selbst das vernichtende Urteil der Stiftung Warentest hinsichtlich Verwendung der Spendengelder und Transparenz hat den Spendenzufluss kaum gebremst.

Im Internetzeitalter wäre zwar Informationsbeschaffung wesentlich einfacher als früher, aber scheinbar leben doch viele Leute in Filterblasen und wollen nur das glauben, was ihnen in den Kram passt.


----------

